# How to calculate aggregate Range for wipro?



## balakrish (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi friend!
            My sister wants to join Wipro. But now she has to fill an online form.
It asks for a value named "Aggregate Range". We don't have any idea about that. So please help us to get it solved.

Thanks in advance,
Balakrish


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 28, 2012)

IMO its 9.5*(CGPA Rank)? Not sure though.


----------

